# Recommended  Flash for Canon T3



## vision1961 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a Canon T3 and need to rent a flash (from Henry's) that will work best with it. It's been 20+ years since I had an Olympus with a 'dedicated flash' and being new to DSLR's I want to be sure to get the right model. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2015)

600EX-RT
580EX II
580EX
430EX II
550EX
430EX

These are the Canon brand flashes I would recommend, in order.  

Basically, any 'modern' EX Canon flash will work with your camera.  There are also some off-brand dedicated flashes that would work as well (and are cheaper), but since you are renting, I'd go with a Canon.


----------



## vision1961 (Sep 30, 2015)

Big Mike said:


> 600EX-RT
> 580EX II
> 580EX
> 430EX II
> ...



Thanks for this information, unfortunately Henry's rental stocj is fully booked out for the time I need the flash, I have been offered the loan of Pentax dedicated flash (for a KX1 camera) which apparently worked well with a Canon T3i a couple of years ago, just wondering if you (or anyone) has any insight on compatability or any settings that may need adjusting?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but I don't think that a Pentax dedicated flash would be fully comptible with a Canon camera.

It think it would technically work, as in it will flash when you fire the camera, but in auto (TTL) mode, it would likely just fire at full power.  

If it has the option to be set manually, you could do that, but you have to know how to do it.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 9, 2015)

Big Mike said:


> I don't know for sure, but I don't think that a Pentax dedicated flash would be fully comptible with a Canon camera.
> 
> It think it would technically work, as in it will flash when you fire the camera, but in auto (TTL) mode, it would likely just fire at full power.
> 
> If



I would also think a Pentax flash would not have Canon ETTL flash capabilities


----------

